# I'm getting married!!!



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Hahahaha... Ok...not really.. but it got your attention didn't it ?  But...it could happen right? I'm not "that" old and ugly..... yet...


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Love the clickbait title!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

ShannonR said:


> Love the clickbait title!


I wanted to stir things up a bit..lol..trying to breath a bit of life back into this place


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm waiting for ya Hun


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Well that woke me up!!!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Ha ha!!!! you were just practicing! Warming up to the idea, and all...

(I thought this as I clicked the bait: "Wow, that boy is a fast worker.")


.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I wanted to stir things up a bit..lol..trying to breath a bit of life back into this place
> View attachment 61573


Since we're starting trouble..,,,who are you marrying, and did you find them on ST? Elsewhere on the internet? Stumble into them while on a supplies mission in town? 

Do tell!!

What is your ideal wife, anyway??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dangit. I had hoped another guy was offa the market. lol


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Off the market.....hahaha


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

no really said:


> Well that woke me up!!!


Exactly what I wanted to do!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

ShannonR said:


> Off the market.....hahaha


I'm off the market ... but that's just because I won't settle.. and neither will the women I'd want to be with.. haha


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

"We've been married 23 happy years. 14 for my wife and 9 for me."

"I've been married 30 years and I can't complain; although my four exs sure did."

"Since getting married I've been able to save six figures in three different accounts; $20 in one account, $15 in another and $11 in another."

"Our first 18 years were wonderful and then we met."

Beulah-"Charlie, your not going into town tonight, I forbid it! You do and I'll cut you off!"
Charlie-"How can you cut me off, you don't know where I'm getting it from."
Beulah-"That's it! I've had all I can stand! I'm leaving tonight and walking out that door for good!"
Charlie-"Well leave now so I can lock up behind you."

Beulah-"Charlie, tonight I want you to talk dirty to me"
Charlie-"Ok...bathroom, kitchen, laundry..."

Charlie-"Hey Festus, haven't seen you in a long while. What have you been up to?"
Festus-"Oh, well I just went thru a horribly painful procedure that required removing most of my backbone and my testicles. I do admit though after it was over there were some very nice wedding presents."

"I tried to remarry my ex wife but she told me I was only after her for my money."


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL lol


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> LOL lol


I think you'll be married before I will Bill..lol


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Never too late for you to get married,at least that's what I tell myself


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Kid,
Don't kid around about being too old and ugly. A 70 year old friend who now looks a lot like Walter Brennan had to get married when he was 66 because his then 45 year old girlfriend and he found out he still had some ammunition left.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Shrek said:


> Kid,
> Don't kid around about being too old and ugly. A 70 year old friend who now looks a lot like Walter Brennan had to get married when he was 66 because his then 45 year old girlfriend and he found out he still had some ammunition left.


Holy moly bet that was a surprise


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The kid when he was born got three half sisters between the ages of about 30 to 37


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL LOL. As Wm Bendex usta say at the end of his show, Life of Riley. (What a revoltin development that was) lol


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

im pretty sure he groped taylor swift & she said yes


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

heck, I groped her, and now were next in court LOL


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Shrek said:


> Kid,
> Don't kid around about being too old and ugly. A 70 year old friend who now looks a lot like Walter Brennan had to get married when he was 66 because his then 45 year old girlfriend and he found out he still had some ammunition left.


No worries on that on Shrek,,,I took care of that issue long ago..lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup. ME too. in round 76


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Kid; You and your story about the old man remind me of a friend who is now 90 and has a 4 year old son. Hmmmmm. Someone suspects that he had a stunt double.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

OX!!!!!!! 'tis good to see you!!!!!!!



.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey Ox. How ya doin


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Chuck. Long time, no see.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Oxankle!!! I have missed your posts SO MUCH!!! How are you and the wife doing???


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Congrat....wait, now that's just mean. 

I always said I wanted to ride galloping full-out down the aisle swinging a sword. If the betrothed stood his ground, he would be deemed a keeper. If he took off running, well, he can keep going...


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Hiya there Ms. Barefoot! Missed you and your humor!!!! 


.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

CajunSunshine said:


> Hiya there Ms. Barefoot! Missed you and your humor!!!!
> 
> 
> .


Hiya back!
I've been busy tending a very big bonfire to accommodate all those irons I keep shoving in it...

And thanks, few people get my sense of humor


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

RideBarefoot said:


> And thanks, few people get my sense of humor


Well, bless their pea-pickin' hearts....What miserable lives they must lead!

.


----------

